# To improve the union.



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am currently on a job that is (supposedly) ahead of schedule. The journeyman that I am working with told me that we may have to slow down next week to avoid a layoff because the millwrights are behind. I understand that he doesn't want to go back on the books because we kicked it out but I feel that this is one of the biggest flaws of the book system for people with a short sighted view. What should I do when he says "slow down"?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> I am currently on a job that is (supposedly) ahead of schedule. The journeyman that I am working with told me that we may have to slow down next week to avoid a layoff because the millwrights are behind. I understand that he doesn't want to go back on the books because we kicked it out but I feel that this is one of the biggest flaws of the book system for people with a short sighted view. What should I do when he says "slow down"?


Not every thing on your job is in your control. Just do the best you can do and be true to your work ethic. The "SUPERS" have a responsibility to keep an eye on the labor force and to get rid of someone who is really "screwing" off.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> Not every thing on your job is in your control. Just do the best you can do and be true to your work ethic. The "SUPERS" have a responsibility to keep an eye on the labor force and to get rid of someone who is really "screwing" off.


 Being true to my work ethic could potentially put me at odds with my coworker. I don't really have a problem with that, if push comes to shove, but a more diplomatic answer is what I seek. I am an apprentice, that puts me at a disadvantage as far as speaking my mind is concerned. I will not change my habits though. Working in the best interest of your employer is in the employee's best interest, especially when there is a CBA involved.

I know the chances of making him realize his mistake in attitude are slim. If he understood that rolling the jobs rolled the books then there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh your just a dumb apprentice with a dumb opinion too huh? There's another union flaw. Keep working at your own pace. I don't get it either. His days or every bodies days are numbered. It's not like one more week is gonna make a difference. The goal is to get it done. The longer we stay on a project, the worse we look. I don't know when people will understand that. These are the issues that make us look bad. Wouldn't it be nice to hear that " yeah those union boys came in and banged it out." I think so. If I were a customer I'd want you in and out of their with little hiccups. This ultimately I believe would bring more work.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Do your job, don't pay him any mind, and just yes him to death.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I do not know what year you are, but realize that you can be the best and fastest worker in the world and you can still get laid off. So don't let that get in to your head. 

Also there have been times when my foreman told me to take my time for a variety of reasons. Sometimes they do it so hopefully they can stretch out the work and find a place for you in a week or two. Sometimes it is because decisions need to come from the hire ups about system designs. 

But if the guy is just being lazy there isn't much you can do about it. I have a whole list of journeyman I had as an apprentice that I do not ever want to work with again as a journeyman.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> What should I do when he says "slow down"?


Don't assume the slow down is because of laziness but don't be surprised by it either. Some slowdowns have meanings outside of your view.

Do the very best work you can. Work hard at cleaning up and organizing your material and work area. Be productive in other ways. Go help other crews that might be falling behind. Be pleasant and proactive and helpful. Get caught working and not slacking off.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I will say when I'm running work, sometimes you have to throttle the manpower. Sometimes your behind and it's balls to the wall and sometimes were moving to fast and have to let the other trades catch up. I'm not going to dust my crew just cause were a couple days ahead and then turn around and have to hire again in a week. Not saying that's the case, but there are other factors of the job.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

He might mean that "they" might slow us down. Sometimes you are on nuclear hold until the other crafts catch up. Don't be so paranoid


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

As an apprentice, an everyday employee, a foreman or an owner it has been very rare for me to see another trade so far behind that you can't do your regular days work. That sounds like a convienent excuse to me. 
Since when is it an everyday workers problem to worry about where the other trades stand. 

I hate that attitude.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Oh your just a dumb apprentice with a dumb opinion too huh? There's another union flaw. Keep working at your own pace. I don't get it either. His days or every bodies days are numbered. It's not like one more week is gonna make a difference. The goal is to get it done. The longer we stay on a project, the worse we look. I don't know when people will understand that. These are the issues that make us look bad. Wouldn't it be nice to hear that " yeah those union boys came in and banged it out." I think so. If I were a customer I'd want you in and out of their with little hiccups. This ultimately I believe would bring more work.


Although I agree we should work our self out of a job in a timely manner, I do not see it as an union flaw but a flaw of that said person. I have worked both sides (union and nonunion) and told to slow down, even by supervisors but like you mentioned it is but our work ethics that will make the difference. I do look forward to meeting you Brother Chris or have we already met?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Don't assume the slow down is because of laziness but don't be surprised by it either. Some slowdowns have meanings outside of your view.
> 
> Do the very best work you can. Work hard at cleaning up and organizing your material and work area. Be productive in other ways. Go help other crews that might be falling behind. Be pleasant and proactive and helpful. Get caught working and not slacking off.


In some circles that would be called milking the job. This is just too weird!!:blink: Wouldn't fly in my neck of the woods!:no:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

When others were on the bench but my plant was full steam ahead rebuilding I noticed some guys were removing and replacing covers as fast as they could.

For day after day the same guys were removing and replacing the same covers.

They sure had us fooled,... but they were never allowed back on our site.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> I do not see it as an union flaw but a flaw of that said person.


After having said that.....I'm sure that you will agree then, that there is way too many people in our Brotherhood who still have and nurture that flaw.


----------



## mainejakes (Mar 28, 2014)

sad that we are so cynical we assume the worst


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> I am currently on a job that is (supposedly) ahead of schedule. The journeyman that I am working with told me that we may have to slow down next week to avoid a layoff because the millwrights are behind. I understand that he doesn't want to go back on the books because we kicked it out but I feel that this is one of the biggest flaws of the book system for people with a short sighted view. What should I do when he says "slow down"?




Clean the Gang Box , Materials Room Ect .



Pete


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Get in good with a company that'll recognize your ability to go go go until you're done and off to the next one. You'll have a career there as long as you want it.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> Although I agree we should work our self out of a job in a timely manner, I do not see it as an union flaw but a flaw of that said person. I have worked both sides (union and nonunion) and told to slow down, even by supervisors but like you mentioned it is but our work ethics that will make the difference. I do look forward to meeting you Brother Chris or have we already met?


No I don't think we've met. At the last meeting I think I over heard somebody say "Noah!" And I turned around to see if I could spot you but I didn't. If your at the next meeting ill hunt you down. I myself am a young strapping man with a chiseled chin and bulging biceps. Be on the look out.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

pete87 said:


> Clean the Gang Box , Materials Room Ect .
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Already jumped on that while he goes to the roof and burns one right BEFORE break.

And while this is not directed back at you Pete, I will say this, somebody having to suggest doing things of that nature is the real problem here. Everybody is caught up on ME, ME, ME, CBA, blah, blah, blah, that they have forgotten to represent a VALUE to their employer!


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I try not to tie myself up into knots. do your job to your ability, look at yourself in the mirror at night, collect your pay, and go home safely to your family. if you can do this daily, the rest comes easy. some days are slower than others. nobody is perfect. tradesmen have a pretty hard job when you think of it, but we get paid for it as well. I worked for various contractors that expected different paces and quality of work. sometimes instead of running up to your foreman telling him your done, take the time to check your own work on days like this to see if it looks like something that you are proud to admit that you have done.


----------

